# General > Birdwatching >  Wed, wed wobin.

## Phill

Caught this little fellow, quite happy to hang around and be photographed.

----------


## dragonfly

fantastic photo Phill!

----------


## highlander

only one for it .......................FANTASTIC!!! well done, now that would make a beautiful screen saver

----------


## Liz

Oh that is beautiful and will soon be my desktop background.

Thanks Phill! :Grin:

----------


## Aaldtimer

Cracker Phill! :Smile:

----------


## nightowl

On my desktop too, Phill. A perfect one for Christmas. Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

Great shot.

----------


## Ricco

Fab - u - lous!  Now, a bit of subtle work with Photoshop or something to crop down and add a dusting of snow will really make it look Christmasey.

----------


## Anji

Brilliant photo, Phill. I love robins.
I'd already saved it as my desktop background before I scrolled down and saw three other people had the same idea.
You should have had a copyright on the photo. You could have made a fortune.

----------


## Phill

Wow!

Seems everyone has been "captured" by this piccy.
Here's a larger one that may be better for screensavers & desktops etc. :



 :Wink:

----------


## Margaret M.

> Brilliant photo, Phill. I love robins.
> I'd already saved it as my desktop background before I scrolled down and saw three other people had the same idea.


Ditto, it is a stunning shot,  Robins in the U.S. are quite different so I'm fair chuffed having this as my background.

----------


## Sporran

I am well taken with your wonderful wed wobin pic, Phill!  :Smile: 

I wish they had European Robins over here in the US! They are smaller and much cuter than their American cousins!

----------


## Sandra_B

Wow! What a great picture. Isn't he bonny?

----------


## domino

Was he bob, bob , bobbin?

----------


## Liz

> Was he bob, bob , bobbin?


Along! ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Nice photo Phil and thanks for sharing.

I have started a worm farm not far from my kitchen window and go out a couple of times a day to turn over a patch with the fork to encourage the Robin, and it's working as he (or she) is spending a lot more time feeding in our garden than we have seen before. :: 

All I need now is a decent camera. ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Another fabulous shot  :Smile:

----------


## nirofo

These wed, wed Wobins keep bobbing up all over the place.

 Here's another one popped into my lens!

*Robin.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## unicorn

Absolutely gorgeous, it looks so fragile.

----------


## Sporran

Looks like your robin is getting ready to hop out of the photo and onto my keyboard, nirofo!  :Smile:  

Fantastic detail, and well done!

----------


## Liz

Great photo Nirofo and, as Sporran  said, the detail is brilliant. :Grin:

----------


## Phill

> These wed, wed Wobins keep bobbing up all over the place.
> 
>  Here's another one popped into my lens!
> 
> *Robin.*
> 
> 
> *nirofo.*


Pah!

Mine was more photogenic, at least he posed for the camera.
Yours is just spying his dinner!!

----------


## nirofo

Wed, wed Wobins don't have it all their own way, here's one made to look a right Cucko.

*Robin feeding Cuckoo chick in nest.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn

Now, now gentlemen, both pictures are great so give yourselves a pat on the back!

----------


## unicorn

Wow... that is never a baby robin  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking shot Nirofo,that poor Robin is going to be doing overtime keeping that cuckoo fed.

----------


## Liz

> Wow... that is never a baby robin


It's a baby Cuckoo Unicorn. What a heck of a beeg mooth to fill! ::

----------


## kas

Great photos and banter guys. Reminded me of this wed wed wobin who made my day earlier this year at the Dunbeath Strath carpark. Was willing to stand at your feed for some walkers crisps. So I think it has to be named Wed Wed Wobin Walker.
(Wish my garden wobin would be so obliging for a photo though)

----------

